# iPod error codes



## Jason03 (Sep 15, 2003)

My iPod has crashed and even the Apple store says that I'll have to send it in and spend $249 flat rate to fix it. I have run diagnositics and get an error code. Anyone know where I can get a listing of error codes for iPOD?


----------

